

Towards Better Keyboards - loup-vaillant
http://www.loup-vaillant.fr/articles/better-keyboards

======
wccrawford
I don't have to 'twist' my fingers at all.

And since he hasn't actually -tried- the other layout, there's no evidence at
all that it's better, just some 'logic'.

Don't get me wrong... I'd like to try it and see... Especially if it took it a
step further and made it a split keyboard so my hands can line up properly,
instead of twisting my wrists into position. Ohh, there's the twisting. And it
exists on both keyboards.

